
Clojure Tutorial For the Non-Lisp Programmer - DanielRibeiro
http://www.moxleystratton.com/article/clojure/for-non-lisp-programmers
======
spacemanaki
This is from 2008 and from a quick skim seems ok, but delves unnecessarily
into some distinctions between vars and symbols and stuff that's totally not
helpful for someone new to Lisp.

I also don't think "str" is a special form, is it?
[https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/f5f827ac9fbb87e770d2...](https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/f5f827ac9fbb87e770d25007472504403ed3d7a6/src/clj/clojure/core.clj#L487)

~~~
weavejester
Nope, it's definitely a function. That caught my eye as well.

------
KingMob
Great tutorial, but how is this on the front page? This article is 4 years
old.

 _str_ is definitely not a special form, and wasn't, at least as far back as
the 20081217 release. The article's date is from May 2008, though, so it's
possible, if unlikely, because most special forms are special because they
require non-standard evaluation order, and _str_ doesn't qualify.

------
18pfsmt
Does anyone have experience with Clojure using openjdk6 for ARM? I've got one
of those embedded devices (armv5) and I'm curious what the performance is like
with such a minimal amount of memory (~128-512MB).

